
How to make travel more bearable? Bring on the robot suitcase - ColinWright
https://www.theguardian.com/travel/shortcuts/2018/may/30/travel-bearable-robot-suitcase-inventors-vespa-gita-robot-on-wheels
======
kinsomo
Airlines have banned robot suitcases due to fears of battery fires:

[https://www.inc.com/peter-economy/american-airlines-just-
ban...](https://www.inc.com/peter-economy/american-airlines-just-banned-your-
fancy-new-smart-luggage-with-more-to-follow-soon.html)

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/17/another-smart-luggage-
make...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/17/another-smart-luggage-maker-
shutters-in-the-wake-of-airline-ban/)

